# For those learning the Westminster Larger Catechism...



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 21, 2010)

I've taken the opportunity to create a set of flashcards using the question and answers from the Westminster Larger Catechism. There are two ways you can access it.

1) On a computer: Go to the link below

Quiz Cards

Cards will shuffle randomly for the purposes of memorization

2) For iTouch/iPhone users: Download the app "Free Flashcards Study Helper" by David Skelly. It's also known as iFlashcards. Don't bother purchasing the full version; the free version will work just as well. Once downloaded, open the app, go to "Card Management", select "Browse Cards By Account", input "OGodHowGreatThouArt" for the account ID, and select the set whose first line states the following:

7591. Westminister Larger Cate... 196

Once it loads, touch "Save" at the upper right hand corner, and you now have a set of Catechism flash cards to study on the road.

I'm aware there's a typo in the title, but I didn't realize that until after the set was uploaded.

This was done over a period of about two hours this afternoon, so there are probably some mistakes looming. However, they should be relatively minor in nature.

Hope this is a great help to those currently studying it. I'm planning on working out a set with the verses mentioned in the Larger Catechism to go along with it. Probably towards the end of the week.

If you find any errors at all, please let me know and I'll see if I can get them corrected.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 21, 2010)

What text did you use? 
The larger is not only very hard to get memorized; it takes several sessions to recite! I only know two folks who've managed it (one is not me, though I do get a lot of exposure to it as I work on my critical notes of the text).


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 22, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What text did you use?
> The larger is not only very hard to get memorized; it takes several sessions to recite! I only know two folks who've managed it (one is not me, though I do get a lot of exposure to it as I work on my critical notes of the text).



I'm not exactly sure. As I did not own a copy myself, I pulled it off of the Center of Reformed Theology and Apologetics. So unless anyone does know, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2010)

I think CRTA scanned the text from the Free Presbyterian edition. There may be scanning errors (I know CRTA introduced an error in the text of the Solemn League & Covenant, since corrected, which I found when researching the text for the SLC broadside I published last year); but even if not, there are a few long standing errors even in the FP edition. I note these in my transcription of the Catechism manuscripts as well as in the ongoing series in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (A Critical Text of the Westminster Larger Catechism: Q. 1–50, appears in the 2007 issue and I hope to continue with more this year).


----------

